# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  گزارش ترکیبی از دو جدول

## majid.sh

سلام
دو جدول هستند که می خواهم از آنها خروجی مانند تصویر پیوست بگیرم از عزیزانی که می توانند بهترین اسکریپت تهیه این خروجی را ارایه نمایند تقاضای راهنمایی دارم.
(با توجه به حجم بالای دیتابیس و تعدد درخواست این خروجی می خواهم از سریعترین روش استفاده نمایم)
تصویر جداول پیوست می باشد.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام 
این گزارش خیلی ساده است
با استفاده از apply Operator ها می تونید به مقصود خودتون برسید.

----------


## majid.sh

سلام
تشکراز پاسخ شما
راستش من نتونستم با با این دستورات جواب مورد نظر رو بدست بیاورم وفتی از این روش استفاده می کنم خروجی آن برای جداول فوق 64 رکورد است در حالی که می خواهم فقط 8 رکورد با همه فیلدها را داشته باشم.
در حال حاضر با ایجاد دو حلقه تودرتو و ساخت (N) 8 جدول و سپس ارتباط آنها این کار را انجام می دهم ولی روش خوبی نیست ضمن اینکه برای یک گزارش جمع و جور نیاز به این کار دارم.
جدول اول متشکل از 8 ساعت است و جدول دوم برای هر ساعت 8 واحد تعریف شده حال میخواهم هر 8 واحد در جلوی ساعت مربوط به خود قرار گیرند ضمن اینکه برنامه تحت وب می باشد و پارامترهای ان در اختیار کار (تعداد ساعت و تعداد واحد) البته در این زمینه مشکلی نیست و جهت اطلاع شما و بهتر روشن شدن منظور خودم بیان کردم.
ممنون میشم چنانچه راه حل آنرا برایم بیان کنید.

----------

